# Creating a Custom crop and Saving It



## StephenD (Apr 6, 2019)

Is there any way to create a custom crop in Lightroom CC Classic , and have the that crop ratio saved for re-use? I get tired of having to re-enter the custom crop ratio every time I re-open Lightroom and want to use it again.  Bizarrely, below the "Enter Custom..." menu item are two further crop ratios which look familiar, like I created them in the past.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 6, 2019)

Change the crop. Then click on 'Custom'. Half way there is a menu 'Create Custom'. You can create five custom crops maximum.


----------



## StephenD (Apr 8, 2019)

That doesn't work for me. The custom crop isn't remembered by Lightroom. Having experimented with a different catalogue, I can see the custom crops saved, so it appears to be an issue with one particular catalogue I'm using.  The question now becomes how to fix it.  I suspect the custom crop settings are stored in the database, and are not part of the catalogue preferences.  I did a thorough search for any file that may have contained the crop setting but couldn’t find one.  Does anyone know a way how to fix this?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2019)

StephenDonoghue said:


> That doesn't work for me. The custom crop isn't remembered by Lightroom. Having experimented with a different catalogue, I can see the custom crops saved, so it appears to be an issue with one particular catalogue


Custom crops only save the ratio not the actual pixels or position of the crop. If you want to save the actual crop, you need to do that in the "Copy Settings "   menu


----------



## StephenD (Apr 9, 2019)

I solved the issue, by

1. Exporting the catalogue to a different drive, followed by the keyword list.
2. Substituted the original catalogue with the newly exported catalogue.
3. Renamed the exported photo folder (I only have one top level folder) so Lightroom couldn’t find it.
4. Started Lightroom, relinked the original photos top level folder and re-imported the keyword list.

Since I didn’t touch or move the catalogue preferences/presets everything is back in place.  Custom crops now work correctly.


----------

